# billystix free custom rod contest starts today



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

guys
has been a while since i had a free contest so lets start one today & end it next sunday on the 8th.
i will be giving away your choice of a texas waderstix from 6ft6 to 6ft9 or any thing between your choice, all you need to do to enter is please visit my face book page & give me a like also if you want help me spread my page then just post up here on this thread that you "liked" & you are entered.i would like to get my likes up to 500 or more
i will also be picking some entry's for a special offer on one of my new custom builds that i have been building this year "awesome" blank's no doubt i have had some very postive feed back on these new blank's & the one i am giving away is one of those same blanks. all the winner will pay is shipping.
enjoy the contest & if i can be of any help please remember "i am as close as the phone in your pocket"
stix


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Liked.......................


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Liked


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Liked! Long time fan first time to comment on your products! Awesome!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Liked!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

liked.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Liked


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Liked


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Liked.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Liked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Liked and shared


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Liked!!!


----------



## TXTiga (Apr 23, 2012)

Liked and shared


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

i forgot to mention!!
it would help if you have any coments to share when you post as well as if you might be intreasted in owing a custom billystix because i have some very special deals for those that share an intreast in my custom rods.
so please just take a minute to give me your thought's on this. i really apreciate all that you guy's do for me in my contest :goldfish::goldfish:
""carry on"":work:
stix


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Liked, shared! Really hoping to win this one coughcough


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

jared07 said:


> Liked, shared! Really hoping to win this one coughcough


 you are 1 step ahead &looking good!!!
stix


----------



## rbryant4 (May 8, 2007)

Liked


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

Liked!!


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Liked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Liked. Count me in Billy.


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

Liked!!! seeing as green is my favorite color im digging that lime green wraps on that 5th picture


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I liked and shared a few days ago does that count?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Liked a few days ago!


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Liked baby!


----------



## chocobola (Sep 11, 2013)

Liked and promoted


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Liked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Liked!!!!! Thanks for the opportunity billy! You da man!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

*** Liked ***and will spread !!!!!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Liked..!!!!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Liked thanks billy!


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

I have always "Liked" your "Awesome" Facebook page


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Liked a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

Liked.


----------



## Marcushdz13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Liked!!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> you are 1 step ahead &looking good!!!
> stix


Liked and shared on BOTH my FB accounts. BOOM!!!


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Liked my first time entering one of these contest God Bless.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Liked!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Liked!!


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

liked............


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Liked! I'm gonna share it too


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Liked !!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Liked


----------



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

Liked........


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

liked


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Liked 

post a picture of an Aggie rod so I can share it



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Liked it!


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

"Liked" because I absolutely love the looks of your custom rods Billy! I hope one day to actually get the chance to own a custom rod.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

heading to the page right now...LIKES


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I liked and shared it Stix!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I liked


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Liked!


----------



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

Liked


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Liked! !!!!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Lllllliiiiiiikkkkkkkeeeeeedddddd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huck9880 (Jul 23, 2013)

Liked


----------



## Ladynpink (Aug 20, 2013)

Liked


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*new green stix*



colbyntx said:


> I liked and shared it Stix!


 did you see your new green stix :fish: ???????
stix


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Liked!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*fb. page*

Liked. Thanks Billy


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

liked and shared!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

no one seems to be intreasted in getting in on my special that i am offering?? take a look at the part of the contest about the special offer!!
stix


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Billy count me in for the special deal!!!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

The wife "Liked" the spiral I bought for her three years ago. And, since I'm too cheap to buy one for myself, I'd "Like" to win this contest.


----------



## ieatfish (Jun 22, 2013)

Liked! !!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Liked


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

liked


----------



## Aaronb066 (Jul 3, 2013)

Liked


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Liked


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Liked.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Liked.....


----------



## Hutch8677 (Dec 7, 2012)

Billy I liked shared and commented in my share! Why don't you go ahead and apply that special deal on my stix I ordered a few weeks ago!! LOL can't wait for you to get started on that build. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

liked!


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*liked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And love my

TXWade Stix I have......


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

liked.......


----------



## btoups (Jun 29, 2012)

Liked!!!!! Really would love to try a Billystix custom rod, just can't swing the full price.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

liked


----------



## TexasBucker (Jun 25, 2013)

Liked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LIKED!!!!!!!
FYI under differnet name


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I like ya billy!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

................liked................


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Liked


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Liked


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

Liked.......


----------



## danny2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Liked*

Liked


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

You are always Liked Billy!!!!!!!! This one would be for my oldest daughter who loves to fish more than her hubby and maybe me (if that's possible). LOL


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

liked and shared


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Definitely liked!


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Liked!:doowapsta


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Hutch8677 said:


> Billy I liked shared and commented in my share! Why don't you go ahead and apply that special deal on my stix I ordered a few weeks ago!! LOL can't wait for you to get started on that build.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 to late i will just have to give you one later because i shipped your rod today it should arrive wed ?
stix


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Billystix*

Liked......


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Me likee Billy Stix!


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

Liked


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Liked


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Liked


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

"liked"


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

liked


----------



## Dykeskl (Nov 17, 2012)

Liked


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Liked, and shared!


----------



## flatliner (Apr 2, 2008)

liked and shared!


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

liked....................


----------



## Jethro69 (Oct 1, 2013)

like.........


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Liked


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Liked and would really love one.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Liked! Those aggie stix look awesome!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

LIKED, thanks for the contest!!


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*BillyStix Custom Rods*

Liked & Shared on FB


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Liked!!


----------



## Jon10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## TX22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Liked and shared!!!!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

liked and shared !!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Job Billy!!!!

Nathan should be calling you now!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually was able to give you 2 LIKES. 1 through my personal page (Jimmy Barnes) and one through my business page (Sportsman's Junction Outdoor Adventures). Would love to have another Billy Stix to replace the first one I got from you. I didn't get to fish the first one very long at all and never really got to truly enjoy it.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Liked and shared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

liked...


----------



## SaltLife09 (Jun 10, 2013)

Liked and shared!!!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Liked and shared!!! 
I am ready for a "awesome" Billystix rod !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Liked and shared !


----------



## woodduckhnt (Aug 2, 2010)

liked alot


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Does it count if I have my daughter do the Facebook part? I don't do FB.


----------



## AgMatt (Oct 24, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I'm not on Facebook so my wife liked you. She's not in 2cool so I'm responding. Hope that counts lol. Luv your rods and contests. Thanks.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*contest special*

for any of you that would like if you are looking to get yourself another new rod if you will give me a shout during this contest i will give you a very good discount on a new custom billystix!!
i can't tell you how impressed i am with these new blank's that i now have just totally !!anawesome"" blank.
stix


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

Liked and shared !


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Billy I "like" you!

I'm just not on FB---It would take away my time from 2COOL!

Still love ur Rods!--Frickin light and strong!
Takin' Keith Bass fishin' this weekend with the one U gave him!!

TKS!
swamp and crew


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*Liked and shared ! Me Too Please!*

:texasflag


----------



## Beansicle (Nov 13, 2012)

Liked!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Liked and shared!


----------



## Jeno (Jan 26, 2009)

Liked!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

done, but I owe you, not the other way around. Pass my name in the hat to the next guy/gal


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Liked and shared!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Liked!


----------



## BenMAg99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Liked


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

does this count? I like it, posted here since this my face book page. Good luck with another great contest Billy.

Keith:texasflag


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Liked!


----------



## GasmithTx (Feb 3, 2013)

Liked it!!


----------



## danny2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Like*

Like


----------



## Jscott155 (Sep 13, 2013)

Liked


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

liked!!


----------



## hornsby3 (Sep 30, 2006)

like


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Billy, thanks for the contest and opportunity. Liked, via my nephew as I am not on facebook.


----------



## Hunter4x4 (May 14, 2007)

Liked


----------



## SabineKing_409 (May 30, 2010)

No facebook so "Liked" via by the newest member and my lifetime fishing partner/wife....sabinequeen_409. She's hooked for life and has been shopping around for her own reel&rod combo instead of using my gear...haha.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Liked!


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Let's hit 500!


----------



## MacYakin2311 (Aug 21, 2013)

Likes all day sir!!!


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Still looking for 500 likes on Facebook!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this contest over or will it go until 500 LIKES have been reached?


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Liking it again come on billy sticks


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*lets get it over*

i think i will let this go for today & close it tomorrow & pick the winner!!
it has drug out long enough hwell: whadyaaaa say??
stix


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Pick me!!!


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah the less amount of people the better it is for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity Billy!


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Liked!


----------



## flatliner (Apr 2, 2008)

:bounce:anxiously waiting!!!!! lol


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Who wins???


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

We are all winners


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

jared07 said:


> We are all winners


 folk's my apology's but i just have had a bit of a hard time for a few days getting this completed due to a work related issue & a family issue!!
i should have life back to normal i hope by thur of this week so bear with me just more than i can handle alone.
stix


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Best of luck billy, hope everything works out! We aren't going anywhere...ðŸ˜„


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Billy,
We just got back from Rockport and saw your post. Hope all is o.k. with you and your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. If there is anything we can do please let us know. I think all 2 Coolers feel the same way as I do because you give so much, hopefully we all can give something back to you.

Hope you are all right,

Keith
3RD GULFCOAST :texasflag


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*Billy YOU ARE IN OUR PRAYERS*

I hope all is ok with you Stix.....

This world is a better place with you in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Praying for you Billy.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

every thing is good with me!!
just had some work issues with someone having to take off suddenly & i was asked to step up so i did & it caused me to get way behind plus my daughter she needed ole dad one more time :rotfl: & i know most of you older gent's can follow me there!!
so it's just been rough water now for about a good week & i had some work scheduled for the house this week so they have the house tore up!!!
good grieff :cheers: need i cry pity any more, it will be all good by the week end ""i hope""i will be shipping rods tomorrow ""if i can find them"" :rotfl:
later
stix


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to hear everthings workin its way out. Know all about the Daughter thing!


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad to know you and family are all right. We know the daughter deal with 3 between 29 and 33. Good luck and God Bless.


Keith:texasflag

(flying it loud and proud)


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Been there done that with the kiddies thing.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to know all is well with family. We have a daughter. Also so I know it can be trying at times . Stay strong


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope everything is working out for you billy! Fingers still crossed!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

jared07 said:


> Hope everything is working out for you billy! Fingers still crossed!


 The results are in another thread.


----------

